# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد تناول اللبن قبل النوم

## mohamed73

يعد اللبن أو الحليب الرائب من أحد أهم  المنتجات الحيوانية ، و التي تعمل على توفير التغذية العالية ، و المفيدة  للجسم ، و هو منتج من منتجات الحليب الذي تأتي عملية تصنيعه عن طريق عملية  التخمر ، و هو يتميز بمذاقه الحمضي ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى نسبة بكتيريا حمض  اللاكتيك الموجودة به ، و هو على عكس الحليب الطازج فهو لا يتلف أو يفسد  بشكلاً سريعاً بل أنه من الممكن الاحتفاظ به لمدة داخل الثلاجة ، و يتميز  اللبن بقلة نسبة الدهون ، و السعرات الحرارية الموجودة فيه عن الحليب  العادي ، و ذلك يرجع بشكل أساسي إلى أن الدهون تزال منه من أجل عمل الزبدة ،  و اللبن له العديد من الفوائد التي تعود على صحة الجسم ، و ذلك لما يحتويه  في مكوناته من نسب عالية من البوتاسيوم ، و الكالسيوم  بالعلاوة على غناه بفيتامين (ب 12) إضافةً إلى البروتين ، و الكربوهيدرات  هذا علاوة على احتوائه على نسبة من الدهون المفيدة للجسم بالإضافة إلى عدد  من الفيتامينات الهامة مثال فيتامين (أ) ، و فيتامين (د) حيث يعد لكل تلك  الأسباب ، و الفوائد تناول اللبن ضرورياً في خلال فترة النهار بل أنه يوجد  له العديد من الفوائد لتناوله قبل النوم .*أهم الفوائد الخاصة بتناول اللبن قبل النوم :-* يوجد عدداً من الفوائد الصحية ، و الغذائية الخاصة بتناول اللبن قبل النوم للجسم ، و منها :-*أولاً :-* يعمل اللبن على  تهدئة الأعصاب ، و بالتالي فهو مفيد إلى حد عالي في القضاء على مشكلة  الأرق ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى غناه العالي بمجموعة من الأحماض الأمينية ، و  التي تمتلك القدرة العالية على تهدئة الأعصاب بشكلاً قوياً .*ثانياً :-* اللبن غني  بالبكتيريا النافعة ، و التي تتميز بدورها العالي على تعزيز الجهاز المناعي  في الجسم بل ، و في تقويته ، و منحه الحيوية اللازمة لأداء عمله ، و ذلك  راجعاً إلى وجود البكتيريا المفيدة ، و التي تعمل على تحفيز تلك الخلايا  البيضاء  الخاصة بالدم ، و التي تعمل بشكلاً ممتازاً في مقاومة الأمراض .*ثالثاً :-* يقلل اللبن ، و  بشكلاً جيداً من الإصابة بمرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، و بالتالي توفير عامل  الوقاية العالي من الإصابة بأمراض القلب ، و الشرايين .*رابعاً :*– يقلل اللبن من  دخول السموم بأنواعها إلى الكبد فهو يعتبر طارداً جيدا للسموم بل ، و  مساهم جيد في علاج ذلك التسمم الذي يصيب الأمعاء ، و يؤدي إلى التهابها هذا  بالعلاوة إلى فائدته العالية في علاج مشكلة الإسهال ، و التي عادة ما  تصاحب تناول بعضاً من أنواع المضادات الحيوية .*خامساً :-* لتناول اللبن فائدة كبيرة في توفير عامل الوقاية الجيدة من الإصابة بمرض هشاشة العظام ، و ذلك بفضل وجود عنصر الكالسيوم ، و فيتامين د فيه ، و اللذان يعملان بشكلاً مزدوجاً على زيادة الكثافة الخاصة بالعظام ، و تقويتها .*سادساً :-* لتناول اللبن قبل النوم فائدة عالية في تطهير الأمعاء ، و ذلك راجع إلى وجود البكتيريا المفيدة  فيه هذا بالإضافة إلى عمله بشكل جيد على الإقلال من وجود التهابات المهبل  لدى النساء ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى ضبطه العالي لدرجة الحموضة الخاصة بالمهبل  بالإضافة إلى قضاءه على الفطريات الضارة الموجودة فيه .*سابعاً :-* يساعد تناول  اللبن قبل النوم ، و بشكل عالي في عملية إنقاص الوزن ، و ذلك يرجع إلى  تسريعه لوتيرة عملية الهضم ، و تخليص الجسم من السموم علاوة على إعطائه ذلك  الإحساس العالي بالشبع بالإضافة إلى حرقه العالي للدهون ، و تقويته  الكبيرة للعضلات .*ثامناً :-* اللبن مدر ، و بشكل قوي للبول ، و بالتالي فهو مفيد إلى حد عالي في مكافحة تكون الحصى في الكلى ، و المثانة .*تاسعاً :-* يساعد تناول  اللبن على الإقلال العالي من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان القولون حيث قد أشارت  العديد من نتائج الأبحاث الطبية الحديثة أن اللبن يحتوى على مواداً مضادة  لمرض السرطان ، و مقاومة الإصابة بالأورام الخبيثة .*عاشراً :-* يعمل تناول  اللبن على توفير الوقاية الجيدة للجسم من الإصابة بالجفاف كنتيجة لعمله على  تعويض السوائل ، و المعادن التي يفقدها الجسم في خلال فترة الصيف تحديداً  نظراً لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيه .*إحدى عشر :-* للبن فائدة  غير محدودة في المحافظة على الجهاز الهضمي ، و ذلك يرجع إلى تسهيله لعملية  الهضم ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى احتوائه على البكتيريا الحميدة ، و التي تعمل على  هضم الطعام بشكل جيد ، و بالتالي الإقلال العالي من الغازات ، و المشاكل  الأخرى المتعلقة بعملية الهضم مثال مشكلة الامساك أو مشكلة الإسهال أو عسر الهضم . *أثنى عشر :-* يعمل اللبن ، و بشكلاً جيد في التخلص من تلك البكتيريا التي تتسبب في إحداث تلك الرائحة الكريهة بالفم ، و خاصة في فترة الليل.

----------

